# Bumblefoot



## Elfinworld (Jul 11, 2013)

Sweetie is the Easter Egger that was given to us last week. A few days ago I was chucking all my chickens which I do on a regular basis because those girls have no privacy with me around, I realized she had two bumps on the bottom of her foot pads. One on each foot. She walked funny anyway with her feet splayed, so I knew she had bumblefoot. 
We did surgery on her today and she was calm as can be. Here are some pics.


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Holy crow what is that?


----------



## Elfinworld (Jul 11, 2013)

jennifer said:


> Holy crow what is that?


It's an infection of the feet caused by various things including a splinter in the roosting bar, or jumping on and off the roost, or a cut or scrape and bacteria got into it causing it to swell and filled with pus which sometimes may be a kernel of scar tissue that is really painful on the bird. Similar to a plantar fascitis.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

If on both feet it's not likely caused by an injury but more possibly due to poor coop and run environment, too high of proteins in the diet, poorly constructed roosts that do not provide wide enough support for the bird's weight, etc. 

If in one foot, it could possibly be an injury that just got infected...but on both, you can bet it's an ongoing, chronic problem with any number of possible causes.


----------



## Elfinworld (Jul 11, 2013)

Bee said:


> If on both feet it's not likely caused by an injury but more possibly due to poor coop and run environment, too high of proteins in the diet, poorly constructed roosts that do not provide wide enough support for the bird's weight, etc.
> 
> If in one foot, it could possibly be an injury that just got infected...but on both, you can bet it's an ongoing, chronic problem with any number of possible causes.


That's what I figured too. In the coop she came from (she was given to us last week). The roosts were 2x4's ladder style. None of mine have ever had bumblefoot. Our roosts are either 1 1/2 inch dowel rods or natural tree limbs.

I was just really surprised about how calm she was. Hubby held her with a towel over her and I went to work. Reminds me of my days as a vet the many years ago


----------



## Elfinworld (Jul 11, 2013)

Vet tech, not vet. Lol!


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Elfinworld said:


> Vet tech, not vet. Lol!


I want to be a vet tech! I plan on doing so. Any advice? Pros? cons?


----------



## MisUnderstood (Sep 6, 2013)

Bee said:


> If on both feet it's not likely caused by an injury but more possibly due to poor coop and run environment, too high of proteins in the diet, poorly constructed roosts that do not provide wide enough support for the bird's weight, etc.
> 
> If in one foot, it could possibly be an injury that just got infected...but on both, you can bet it's an ongoing, chronic problem with any number of possible causes.


Does the surgery hurt the chicken? I know the towel should keep them calm during the removal but how do you know if its feeling the pain from cutting into the bottom of the foot? It looks like its a very painful surgery/removal. I think one of my hens has bumble foot and will have to get it removed very soon, I just want to make sure I'm not causing her more pain? Thank you for any advice from your experience with this surgery.
MU


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I've never done it, but most report their birds taking it quite calmly...I think they might already be in a good bit of pain from the inflammation and a little digging might not even register above that. 

Soaking in epsom salts can soothe the swelling and inflammation after this surgery and will also help with healing. 

Good pics on this, BTW! Very helpful for those who have the same problem.


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

leviparker said:


> I want to be a vet tech! I plan on doing so. Any advice? Pros? cons?


I know this wasn't directed at me, but I'm a vet tech too and can shed some light.

Pros:
- get to help sick/injured animals and wildlife get better, rehabilitate or end their suffering
- assist with anesthesia/surgery, X-ray, do dental cleanings, place ivs, change bandages--a lot of really neat things
-opportunities for continuing education and seminars (depends where you work) 
-access to cheap/free vet care and major discounts on medicines/food/products

Cons: 
-work under a doctor. It can be tiring and difficult. Depends on who your boss is
-lots of paperwork, making phone calls and general receptionist duties (also depends where you work)
-clean up poop. Also vomit and pee. Pretty much every day. 
-risks of getting bit, scratched
-long, unpredictable hours

It is a good job. I loved it for the first five years I did it, then I only liked it from year five to year 8, then I was on mat leave from year 8 to year 9 and now in my 10th year back (at the same place the whole time) I can't handle being there and plan to quit next month.

The biggest thing that will make or break you is the place you are employed at. Surround yourself with happy, positive people and you will be happy with whatever you do.


----------



## Elfinworld (Jul 11, 2013)

MisUnderstood said:


> Does the surgery hurt the chicken? I know the towel should keep them calm during the removal but how do you know if its feeling the pain from cutting into the bottom of the foot? It looks like its a very painful surgery/removal. I think one of my hens has bumble foot and will have to get it removed very soon, I just want to make sure I'm not causing her more pain? Thank you for any advice from your experience with this surgery.
> MU


The surgery did not seem to phase her at all. She was calm and did not move the entire time I was cutting into her. It's been almost a month now since surgery and she is doing great. She is definitely a healthy eater.


----------



## Elfinworld (Jul 11, 2013)

kessy09 said:


> I know this wasn't directed at me, but I'm a vet tech too and can shed some light.
> 
> Pros:
> - get to help sick/injured animals and wildlife get better, rehabilitate or end their suffering
> ...


Well said! I only worked for 8 months as a vet tech. I loved the job, but did not enjoy the environment I was working in. In that 8 months I ended up taking home 5 pets that people had abandoned. Thankfully another opportunity showed itself and I am now in a different field of work.


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Been there. Done that.. Vet tech is great. I only brought home 1 dog 9 years ago. i still have her now and it was a great decision. I always make a point to seriously think about anymore responsibility in the animals. It's hard to say no but if you are overwhelmed than is it really better to try and home that dog?? Or cat? 


Well said.. Depends on the folks you work with. I loved every day I did it but also as Said before .. Long hours some days!


----------

